# Confo Critique for my new boy, please!



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I finally got some decent pics of my new horse, Reckless Abandon, AKA Xairyn. please critique his conformation! He is extremely athletic and loves to jump. I will be using him just for pleasure riding, maybe a few fun classes this summer. He is 8 years old, and supposedly a Thoroughbred. He was abused and is doing very well with training  I haven't measured him yet, but he should be around 15 HH. thanks in advance for any replies, good or bad I want to hear it all!:-o


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Bumpidy bump bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

anyone? please??


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Really? No one?
I'll get some better pics soon.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

He is a very cute boy  I like his conformation a lot, but he seems a little camped out in the back, but it could just be the way he was standing. He has very nice even knees and looks like he has great potentional in the show ring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you  hm I haven't noticed if he is camped out, I'll check that out when I see him tomorrow.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Can I have him? Oh man, he's so handsome! I am a sucker for tall dark and handsome boys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol no way he's my best friend  unfortunately, I'm the only person that can catch him though :S I too have always had a soft spot for nice dark handsome boys lol and I think his fluffy winter coat is so cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a 15.3 QH gelding who is dark bay. his winter coat is so soft and snuggly. I love getting on him and just laying there with my face on his soft coat. We will stand in the sun like that for hours!!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds adorable! I started training this horse for a friend to be sold..took me 2 months to be able to stand within 5 feet of him in his field without him panicking and freaking out. Took me another few weeks to be able to halter him. Now, when my car drives up, he starts pacing the fence line and waits for me at the gate and eagerly puts his nose in his halter. Nothing better then seeing him so happy and relaxed now.  no one else can get near him, so I ended up keeping him. So glad that I did, he is going to be an amazing partner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

What a great story


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone else want to critique him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

He looks like a warmblood in the jumping picture! How handsome! How do you braid his mane like that? I stink at braiding!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

That is a running braid and it only took me 5 minutes  i love doing running braids, they are so quick, easy and look great. The jumping pic is actually his first time ever over a jump so I may have to take up jumping again  its been years since ice jumped
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Lins said:


> . please critique his conformation!


Image too dark for me. :-(


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

here are a few more pics. he's much prettier in his summer coat, trust me!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

bumperoo


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

bumpybumpbump


----------

